# Tahitian Prawns



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

2 lbs Prawns
2 chopped onions
2 crushed cloves of garlic
8 oz white wine
1/4 cup finely chopped parsley
salt and red pepper to taste

Wash the prawns thoroughly, Breaking off the feelers or legs which are too long. Fry the chopped onion in a heavy frying pain until golden. Add the prawns and continue cooking until they turn red in color. Season and add a glass of water or dry white wine to the pan, then the crushed cloves of garlic and a light sprinkling of paprika. Cover the pan and allow to simmer for about 5 mins. Check the seasoning, add more if necessary, and sprinkle the parsley over and serve hot. 

Serve over Jasmine rice


----------

